# pulley, sheave



## amianto

Los expertos en la materia me pudieran aclarar estas dos palabras.

Encontré que sheave is a pulley but that a sheave is not always a pulley.

El caso es que tengo estos dos términos en un documento y no se como traducir sheave

Por ejemplo: It may also be advantageous for the pulley contact faces of the V-belt to have a first planar surface disposed 
at a first angle for enganging a sheave and a cooperating second planar surface disposed at a second angle that does not engage with a sheave surface.

 Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## k-in-sc

Sheave is usually "polea," but if you're just talking about the groove, maybe "roldana." See what everybody else says.


----------



## amianto

Gracias pero no es roldana, a ver si alguien más puede ayudar.


----------



## rodelu2

"Pulley" y "Sheave" en lenguaje corriente describen el mismo objeto. En rigor, un sheave es una "polea" y si hay varias de ellas ansambladas y unidas por un "belt" o "rope" (correa o similar), forman un "pulley" o "polipasto". La roldana es una forma de sheave, limitada a usos manuales generalmente livianos como subir el balde de un aljibe mediante una soga o abrir y cerrar las cortinas de una ventana.


----------



## k-in-sc

Thanks for that explanation. So what do you call the groove of the pulley?


----------



## amianto

Gracias rodelu2. Entonces en el párrafo que transcribí puedo usar igualmente polea para pulley and sheave?


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, they're using "pulley" as a modifier.


----------



## amianto

Groove of the pulley - canal o garganta de la polea


----------



## k-in-sc

You could say that then.


----------



## rodelu2

Dado que el original emplea los dos vocablos, cabe suponer que se refiere a cosas diferentes al usar uno u otro; el contexto tal vez pueda ayudarte.


----------



## pops91710

Siempre había escuchado *la ranura* de la polea o rodana.


----------



## i.sanchez

rodelu2 said:


> Dado que el original emplea los dos vocablos, cabe suponer que se refiere a cosas diferentes al usar uno u otro; el contexto tal vez pueda ayudarte.



Yo no confiaría mucho en eso, porque puede estar usando sinónimos para no repetir contínuamente la misma palabra. 
El tema de los sinónimos es algo que a veces me vuelve loco, porque hasta que descubro que los términos que tengo entre manos significan lo mismo, siempre estoy pensando que me he equivocado.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, it's pretty clear from the context that the two terms are interchangeable. I don't see why you have to use different words.


----------



## pops91710

K-

At best it is arguable. I see no difference and many dictionaries don't either. But many others will argue over it. In the refrigeration industry our blowers were all *sheave* driven. The drive motor had a either single or double sheaves. Browning calls them sheaves yet you'll find them listed in catalogs under pulleys and sheaves! http://www.fastenal.com/web/search/...WGNT2TKphGGVFx50FQyqpFYs!1371715272!694692565 

Every one I ever took out of the carton said *sheave* on the Browning factory stock label, not that makes anything official.


----------



## rodelu2

i.sanchez said:


> Yo no confiaría mucho en eso, porque puede estar usando sinónimos para no repetir contínuamente la misma palabra.
> El tema de los sinónimos es algo que a veces me vuelve loco, porque hasta que descubro que los términos que tengo entre manos significan lo mismo, siempre estoy pensando que me he equivocado.


Uno de los "mandamientos" para quien escribe un texto técnico (y para quien lo traduce) es la *consistencia*: si has asignado un nombre a una pieza la primera vez que aparece en el texto, ese nombre se vuelve mandatorio, aunque crujan los cimientos del DRAE, el lector sabrá siempre a que pieza el autor se refiere. Todo esto no quita validez a tu observación, tal vez cambiaron de nombre para no aburrir.


----------



## pops91710

rodelu2 said:


> Uno de los "mandamientos" para quien escribe un texto técnico (y para quien lo traduce) es la *consistencia*: si has asignado un nombre a una pieza la primera vez que aparece en el texto, ese nombre se vuelve mandatorio, aunque crujan los cimientos del DRAE, el lector sabrá siempre a que pieza el autor se refiere. Todo esto no quita validez a tu observación, tal vez cambiaron de nombre para no aburrir.



Bien dicho!!


----------



## dsysk

I think sheave refers to the rolling element and pulley to the mechanical system using the means of sheave/s and ropes.  What about a snatch block? how would you translate that?

what is this?? I had a couple of links but as a new member I am not allowed to post'em...


----------



## amianto

Hola a todos. En un diccionario automotriz encontré que sheave es la canaleta o garganta de la polea donde asienta la banda o correa.

¿Que opinan?


----------



## k-in-sc

That's what I thought. At any rate, "pulley" is a normal everyday term, whereas "sheave" is technical and most people wouldn't know what it was.


----------



## dsysk

if yo use google images for pulley, sheave, snatch block, polea, polipasto etc.. you may be able to withdraw your own conclusions!


----------



## k-in-sc

dsysk said:


> if yo use google images for pulley, sheave, snatch block, polea, polipasto etc.. you may be able to withdraw your own conclusions!


*Draw* your own conclusions


----------



## rodelu2

k-in-sc said:


> That's what I thought. At any rate, "pulley" is a normal everyday term, whereas "sheave" is technical and most people wouldn't know what it was.


We (_royal_ "we") don't do "normal". There's nothing we enjoy  more than calling a spade a soil-inverting horticultural implement.  Welcome back!


----------



## Sethi I

Hola:
Investigué un tanto y llegue a vuestras mismas conclusiones, *salvo que:
*La diferencia radica en lo siguiente (puesto que ya se entiende de que se trata):
*Pulley(polea): *corresponde a tambores motrices o no (drive pulley) con acanaladuras(canaletas) o no, por los cuales pasan cintas transportadoras(conveyors). También se refiere a las diferentes poleas que utiliza un motor por ej. de auto, en las cuales la transmision, en vez de cintas, se realiza a traves de correas en V (V-belt) o bién correas planas acanaladas.
*Sheave(polea): *corresponde(genericamente), al mismo tipo de elemento o dispositivo, salvo que, al utilizar esta palabra se refieren a aquellos utilizados por ej. en las gruas móviles por donde pasan los cables de tracción, también en aquellas grúas industriales montadas bajo techo y que se deslizan a traves de estructuras fijas (montacargas) accionadas electricamente, también a los tecles pequeños, manuales o eléctricos (de todo lo anterior me estoy refiriendo exclusivamente al elemento por donde pasan los cables, cuerdas, sogas, cadenas, etc)
See you


----------



## raaschjt

I think pulley is the most general term for a simple machine that changes the direction of a force by means of a rope or cable or belt going a around a wheel and axle.  Sheave is merely a technical term for the same thing.  Perhaps calling something a sheave as opposed to a pulley denotes it as being a pulley designed for a specific purpose, but not necessarily.
A block is different in that it specifies a _semi-enclosed _pulley or sheave.  It usually hangs by its sides instead of hook, but not necessarily.  The _snatch block_ is a specific type of pulley that can be opened so that you don't need to find the end of the rope to place it on the pulley.


----------



## k-in-sc

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheave


----------



## raaschjt

That's a rather dubious wikipedia article.  In my work as an aerial rigger we referred to regular, plain old pulleys as both sheaves and blocks.  That's how we ordered them from catalogs and rigging stores from North Dakota wind farms to Texas oil rigs.  Just saying.  No need for some artificial distinction.


----------



## kuchamaa

A _sheave_ is the wheel in the pulley.  A _block_ is the housing of the pulley.  

In the days of sailing ships, pulley housings were made of blocks of wood hence the name _block_.


----------



## rodelu2

The housing is called a "block" and the whole assembly, sheave, block (or shell) and pin is called a "block" as well. Please see:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portsmouth_Block_Mills


----------

